# Anybody on Ravelry?



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Anybody here on Ravelry? my username is celestejoy. Let me know yours so I can look you up;0)


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

wyld thang said:


> Anybody here on Ravelry? my username is celestejoy. Let me know yours so I can look you up;0)


Mine is donsgal, natch! I have not really been able to "get into" it yet. Maybe its the newbie syndrome, I don't know. I'll keep trying. LOL

donsgal


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Donsgal did I know you were on Ravelry? I'm sure I would have friended you if I had.

I'm there as Marchwind, of course. I also started a group for the fans of the Golden Compass Knitwear.

There are several others from here who are on there.


----------



## Brea (May 23, 2007)

I'm Brea over there. I haven't quite gotten into it. I need to get a new camera so I can post project pics. I went to take an in progress of a round ripple I'm crocheting and it wouldn't turn on!


----------



## flourbug (May 30, 2007)

I'm MaryinFL. Friend me and I'll friend you back.  Maybe we should start a group there... a home away from home.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm Maplecorners on Ravelry.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

mullerslanefarm, natch!


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

My friend got me to sign up but I haven't done anything with it yet, actually I am not too sure what to do with it. I guess I need to spend some time looking around over there. BTW I am bohemiangirl.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

I'm Inkyspin- --I think. 

Haven't done anything with it yet.

Pauline


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm spinningwind Just joined, haven't had much time to play.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm Little Meadows - Liese in many formats were already taken. Although the knitting stuff is great what I like is the young energy. I joined the Great Debate forum and really enjoy that (from the sidelines) - maybe not everyone's cuppa but always interesting!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm off to add all of you to my list if I don't already have you :dance: More friends!


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm swampdeb, off to add more friends.


----------



## homebirtha (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm hbmindy.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

thanks!! I'll be looking you up, a lot of you have friended me ;0)

I'm enjoying it, but I can't help thinking it's kind of junior high, just a little bit (in a nice way!!)

There is a Homesteading group there already, that I joined.


----------



## longearsfarm (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm longearsfarm

Valerie


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

There are several of us on the Homesteading group the same mod has a living sustainably group too, I can't think of the name though.

What I did was to look at the groups that my friends are part of and checked them out. I then joined the groups that fitted me best. There are thousands of groups and it can be difficult to find the ones you are interested in.

Longearsfarm I'm off to add you too!


----------



## organicfarmer (May 11, 2002)

I am organicfarmer. I have to post pictures and get started, but this is a cosier place.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> What I did was to look at the groups that my friends are part of and checked them out. I then joined the groups that fitted me best. There are thousands of groups and it can be difficult to find the ones you are interested in.



That's what I do too. You can also go to tags and search, they have a group with chihuahuas that I'll probably join because I learn more about the breed along with fiber talk. I like to look at the projects my friends have on que as well as fos. I've got to post some pictures of my work on there, it's not fair of me to take without giving something back and I really love to browse the pictures to find patterns and get inspiration.


----------



## Sherri C (Jun 21, 2002)

I'm SerenityGulch over there. I don't have a good camera so I haven't been able to post any photos. I mainly post on the Gonna Be Debt Free forum since DH and I started doing Dave Ramsey's Total Money Makeover this month (actually I'm trying to do it and kind of dragging DH along.  )


----------



## Laci (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm so jealous! I was without regular computer access for about 6 months, and just heard about it, now everyone is on it, but I'm still waiting for my invite! <pouts> Only 6000 people ahead of me until I get my account, lol!

Marcy in Or


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Laci it will go quickly! There was just a thread in one of the groups asking how long the wait was. I think someone just said they only had to wait a week or two.

When I joined I figured I would have to wait a year but it was only a few months. Also check your spam filter, they mentioned that some of the invites may have got sucked into those.


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm still waiting too.....been a while now.....
Not seen it in spam folder either....
Oh well.....


----------



## Laci (Feb 4, 2004)

I went back to their website, and there is a way to check and see how close to the top of the list your email addy is.  Only 5000 more to go, lol!

Marcy


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

hehehe
I'm Flwrbrd....of course......
I'm lost as a puppy in there...having troubles with the yahoo part of it....
I'm sure I'll fidiot my way thru it somehow.....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Flwbrd I'll friend you. If you need any help just let me know. I'm not sure what you mean by the Yahoo part of it :shrug: Ravelry also works best if you use Firefox as your browser rather than Explorer.


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

What is Rivelry? I guess you need an invite to even look at the web site?


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

My server is aol....
I don't use explorer...don't even know how to get there really....
Flickr requires yahoo membership.....
I'm all kinds of confused....
I get to messing with too many of those types of things...it either freezes me up or bounces me out!
The joys of dialup and uninsulated phone lines....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I don't believe you need Yahoo membership to be part of Ravelry. I have one but they never asked me if I did and I use a different name on Ravelry than I have on Yahoo.

Simpler Times go to Ravelry.com and you sign up to be put on their waiting list. It is in beta form, meaning it is still in test mode, and not open to the general public until they are finished with the beta form. No real secrete to any of it. Join and tell us when you get in and we will add you to our friends list. If you go to that link I gave you you can read all about it.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

Flwrbrd said:


> hehehe
> I'm Flwrbrd....of course......
> I'm lost as a puppy in there...having troubles with the yahoo part of it....
> I'm sure I'll fidiot my way thru it somehow.....


I added you to my friends, I already had a flickr account but still haven't posted any pictures. I'll probably never list all my needles or stash but will one day get around to posting some pictures of my projects.


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

March...I'm already there.....
Flwrbrd is my name....
To do pics...you gotta have flickr...to have flickr..gotta do yahoo! AT least that's how I read the rules.....and even though I've tried to set it up with yahoo many times...they're not accepting my name and passwords...(I write them down, or I'd forget).
Anyway, I'll blunder my way along....
Was fun lookin at the 'spinny's' stuff.....Glad to see they had a spinny group!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I added you Flwbrd, you got to me first :dance: There are several spinning groups, I think there are something like almost 4,000 groups you can choose from.


----------



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

Ok, so I had to go check it out the other day. I waited for maybe 4 days, and found it in my junk box. I think it is the bomb!!!! I found a shawl pattern I have been looking for for ages!!!! I listed all my knitting needles on the chart provided, printed it out and went shopping using some gift certificates I had from my birthday and all. With the list in hand I didn't get something I really didn't need. It was too cool! Put most of my current projects, learned how to do the pics. I really had a great time on there, and I have barely scratched the surface. My next thing to do is to list all my yarn. I think I will be surprised at how much I have of everything! But at least I will be able to see everything on one page, which will keep me from buying more.(I hope) Anyway, I am animalcrackers55 over there, I'm not sure how the friend part works over there. Susan


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm off to add you to my friend's.

You will notice, under your name in the top right corner, when you have mail. Click on that icon and it will take you to your mail box. In your mail you will have one that will say something like, Marchwind has friended you. If you open that message you can click on the button inside and make me your friend if you want.

I know I have two people who are in my friends and I have no clue who they are. Even after doing a little research I have no clue  Oh well! I suppose that's half the fun over there.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm on there, just this last week. Cloverbud over there, too. I wish I could just use photobucket, that's where everything is already. It's painful uploading pics on dial up once, but twice...blech! :stars:


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok...I've gotten things figured out a bit, can post pictures from flickr now...and everything...
LOL....I even have friends. 
I'm LOVIN ravelry! Still learning my way around, but having a huge blast there. :dance:


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

Clover...once you get a flickr site set up...putting pictures over there is as easy as email.....it's utterly awesomely easy! I'm on dialup...goes very smooth and quickly! :baby04:


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Flwrbrd, I've done it once. I just like to whine.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Susan,
I've friended you.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

goknitanddye on Ravelry for me


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Off to add you!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I just got my invite this morning and I'm traveling until the end of February so I can't add any photos or do much. I hate being away from home and motels with crappy internet connections! Can I add all of you as my friends on Ravelry when I get the chance? 

I'm LezlieinCA on there, btw.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I just got my invite this morning and I'm traveling until the end of February so I can't add any photos or do much. I hate being away from home and motels with crappy internet connections! Can I add all of you as my friends on Ravelry when I get the chance? 

I'm LezlieinCA on there, btw.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

LezlieinCA said:


> I just got my invite this morning and I'm traveling until the end of February so I can't add any photos or do much. I hate being away from home and motels with crappy internet connections! Can I add all of you as my friends on Ravelry when I get the chance?
> 
> I'm LezlieinCA on there, btw.


I added you last night, how do you like Ravelry so far?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well it looks like my post disappeared. But, Lezlie I added you too and I noticed you reciprocated :sing:


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

Just got my invite this afternoon - not much on there at the moment, but under the same user name, ozarkcat. Looks to be an interesting site!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well I went to friend you and it says you don't exist. I'll go and search another way and maybe I can find you.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I just got on the waiting list.


----------



## RusticOkie (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm RusticOkie on there too although I just got my invitation so I haven't done anything yet. Mostly I'm on crochetville


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Nellie let us know when you get your invite and we can all add you. RusticOkie I'm off to add you now.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I got on! I'm SassyNelly.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'll add you when I get home.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You got friended!


----------

